# " Real Men Don't Brag" = What The Fuck ??



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You have never had sexual experiences with beautiful women beyond whacking the bag to some pic you found on the internet.
> 
> *Real men don't need to brag about having sex*.


 


Call of Ktulu said:


> *By the way if you were getting laid you wouldn't be bragging about it. *
> 
> Plus you live in your parents' basement like you said, you are a complete fucking loser.


 


So let's see if I can possibly make sense out of any this crap.


Its okay for men to brag about squats, deadlifts, bench press numbers.

Its okay for men to brag about body weight and muscle measurements.

Its okay for men to brag about the amount of gear they use & purchase.

Buts its absolutely not okay to brag about the *free sex *from # of beautiful women
you've fucked during a lifetime which is a far more difficult objective to accomplish.




*Someone please help to understand the rational logic in any of that notion ?????*



I'm waiting optimistically......


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 2, 2012)

You may consider fucking beautiful women a difficult objective to accomplish, but not for others.  A five hundred pound bench press is much harder.  
You should probably go away now.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

well eddie if you weren't such a loser it wouldn't be so difficult and using rohypnol doesn't count, that's rape asshole.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

lets see a video of you even bench pressing 50 pounds. bet you can't do it. bragging and LYING are not the same thing.


----------



## boss (Feb 2, 2012)

Its true. If you really want its not hard to have a new girl each day of the week. Weight lifting is much harder.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You may consider fucking beautiful women a difficult objective to accomplish, but not for others. A five hundred pound bench press is much harder.
> You should probably go away now.


 
You should shut your stupid ass up now.

That post alone tells me you always have to pay just to see hot women topless.






boss said:


> Its true. If you really want its not hard to have a new girl each day of the week. Weight lifting is much harder.


 
Really so its easy for you to get free sex from models every week?

That makes no sense. More men are successful in weightlifting than sex life.

Even nerds can go lift weights and get stronger at anytime.

Girls willingly giving up their pussy to them, is a whole other animal.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So let's see if I can possibly make sense out of any this crap.
> 
> 
> Its okay for men to brag about squats, deadlifts, bench press numbers.
> ...



Most of the bragging about lift maximums and body measurements are just lies.  You're moron if you believe any of it.  Oh, wait.  That's why you believe it all.  You're a moron.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> lets see a video of you even bench pressing 50 pounds. bet you can't do it. bragging and LYING are not the same thing.


 
Why are you even in this discussion?? You are not a man, correct??



Zaphod said:


> Most of the bragging about lift maximums and body measurements are just lies. You're moron if you believe any of it. Oh, wait. That's why you believe it all. You're a moron.


 
Read my post carefully and pen-point where I said I believed it??

Honestly you are just like azzhole in that you don't think before typing.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 2, 2012)

Boss is talking about men, and he gets them from truck stops. Sometimes he does more than one!!


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Why are you even in this discussion?? You are not a man, correct??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You believe that real men need to brag.  Enough said.  You fucking moron.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You believe that real men need to brag. Enough said. You fucking moron.


 
Again, please try really hard to incorporate common sense into your lifestyle.

Compelled to brag and needing to brag are totally different.

They don't need to as if it were life or death, but they do it anyway for the simple enjoyment of it and to keep conversation from becoming too boring, talking about sports, politics, finances, and weapons all day. But again sounds like you don't have much of a life beyond being a homebody.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Again, please try really hard to incorporate common sense into your lifestyle.
> 
> Compelled to brag and needing to brag are totally different.
> 
> They don't need to as if it were life or death, but they do it anyway for the simple enjoyment of it and to keep conversation from becoming too boring, talking about sports, politics, finances, and weapons all day. But again sounds like you don't have much of a life beyond being a homebody.



What do you know about life outside of your basement dweller existence?  You jerk off over internet porn and call it having sex with a hot chick, you read about mma competitions on yahoo news and call that experience fighting, etc.  You are the epitome of ignorance and social retardation.  

If it wasn't for your mom needing her snatch sucked clean every hour you wouldn't have a job.  Your "girlfriend" is your right hand and even that is probably reluctant.  You ass is so blown out you need a drawstring to keep it closed so you don't shit constantly.  Your idea of a good time is putting on a rubber suit and getting stuffed into a trunk for an hour followed by an all gay gangbang featuring your ass and mouth as the recipients.  

Face it.  You're a fuck up.


----------



## troubador (Feb 2, 2012)

> Someone please help to understand the rational logic in any of that notion ?????








YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)

Eddie, you limp dick asshole ravaged faggot, go stick your head in your *Craftsman* wood chipper.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> What do you know about life outside of your basement dweller existence? You jerk off over internet porn and call it having sex with a hot chick, you read about mma competitions on yahoo news and call that experience fighting, etc. You are the epitome of ignorance and social retardation.


 
So now you actaully have me confused with ExLe.

No question the real moron  has a name that rhymes with Flaphod.



Zaphod said:


> If it wasn't for your mom needing her snatch sucked clean every hour you wouldn't have a job. Your "girlfriend" is your right hand and even that is probably reluctant. You ass is so blown out you need a drawstring to keep it closed so you don't shit constantly. Your idea of a good time is putting on a rubber suit and getting stuffed into a trunk for an hour followed by an all gay gangbang featuring your ass and mouth as the recipients.
> 
> Face it. You're a fuck up.


 
Okay little man, your emotional breakdown known as frustration is causing you to be irrational.

Having your stupidity exposed I'm sure must be quite upsetting, but its not the first time.

Just drink a glass of ice cold water so you can cool off and calm down.
And maybe you'll get your wits about you again before its panic time.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So now you actaully have me confused with ExLe.
> 
> No question the real moron has a name that rhymes with Flaphod.
> 
> ...


 






YouTube Video












Madmanns youtube blog...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So let's see if I can possibly make sense out of any this crap.
> 
> 
> Its okay for men to brag about squats, deadlifts, bench press numbers.
> ...


 
^^^







YouTube Video


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So let's see if I can possibly make sense out of any this crap.
> 
> 
> Its okay for men to brag about squats, deadlifts, bench press numbers.
> ...


 Poor Little Eddie, your nuts haven't dropped yet, so you're not a real man.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

You have to actually have sex with these women to be able to brag about it son.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 2, 2012)

Who the fuck says free sex? Is there some sort of sex store where you go and get free sex with a coupon or something?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Who the fuck says free sex? Is there some sort of sex store where you go and get free sex with a coupon or something?





Free sex. As opposed to not free sex where madman has to pay trannies to tuck their junk and act like a woman.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> You have to actually have sex with these women to be able to brag about it son.


 
You are totally inept in this field, so WHY ARE YOU giving me advice??



SloppyJ said:


> Free sex. As opposed to not free sex where madman has to pay trannies to tuck their junk and act like a woman.


 
Unlike you I have never been attracted to Min0 lee type of "human".


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Who the fuck says free sex? Is there some sort of sex store where you go and get free sex with a coupon or something?


 
Nice post there stupid.

Here is some enlightenment: 

Free ---- definition meaning none payment of items or activity.

Men who don't pay women for intercourse is considered free sex.

Get it? Got it? Good. You better stay sharp little future tranny.

After your complete sex change, you will have to start charging men 
to invade your anus while keeping their dinner from coming back up.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

only someone used to having to pay uses the term free sex


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Nice post there stupid.
> 
> Here is some enlightenment:
> 
> ...


 
I have never heard people say "I just got free sex last night"...

It's just called sex...

It's suppose to be free...

Only someone who constantly pays whores for sex and lands himself a freebie would call it free sex...

Kind of like all the blow jobs you give...

Gay Men don't consider it as getting a "free" blow job...

You do so often it's just called a blow job...


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Nice post there stupid.
> 
> 
> Men who don't pay women for intercourse is considered free sex.




Partially true. Everything costs... now or later....you pay..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So let's see if I can possibly make sense out of any this crap.
> 
> 
> Its okay for men to brag about squats, deadlifts, bench press numbers.
> ...


 reporting of facts is not bragging ...your lies def are


----------



## littlekev (Feb 2, 2012)

Your a Virgin Eddie, we know.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone believe the following:

1) I have 18in Guns!

2) CellerDoor Sends me nude pictures

3) I can BP 340lbs

4) I'm over 250lbs.. 25% which is BF

5) John Frieda Makes wonderful Hair Products

6) D-Latsky begs me to send him Gears

7)KOS is fat and will never know what it's like to put his nob into a hot chick

8) GearsMcGilf fucks only women with Great Grand Children

9) This thread is fucking gay


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2012)

i put my knob into a hot chick as often as i want...dont you live in a dorm or with roomates or some crap


shit dude my wife has been taking it from me more often than not lately..."im like my stomach hurts i dont want to"


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

apparently when whores raise kids the kids think FREE sex is a big deal


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 2, 2012)

big true


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> apparently when whores raise kids the kids think FREE sex is a big deal


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Does anyone believe the following:
> 
> 1) I have 18in Guns!
> 
> ...





Bump


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> apparently when whores raise kids the kids think FREE sex is a big deal


 
Again you are not a man (I suppose) so why are you in this discussion??


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I have never heard people say "I just got free sex last night"...
> 
> It's just called sex...
> 
> ...


 

No fucking shit its suppose to be free Einstein.

But obviously there are people who don't get it freely.

If I were to just post I had sex 7 days a week
people would automatically assume I had to pay.

Its called clarification so nobody can post some crazy bullshit 
saying I paid for sex and spread that rumor like its a fact.




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> reporting of facts is not bragging ...your lies def are


 
My sex life is all fact butterball.



Silver_Back said:


> Does anyone believe the following:
> 
> 9) This thread is fucking gay


 
I believe you are gay.


----------



## troubador (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I believe you are gay.



Everyone believes you're gay. Everyone.













Everyone.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

troubador said:


> Everyone believes you're gay. Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This forum doesn't make up the entire population of Earth.

But I do believe you're a dumbass, only a few others are keen enough to realize it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You should shut your stupid ass up now.
> 
> That post alone tells me you always have to pay just to see hot women topless.
> 
> ...



Seriously, if you think getting laid is that hard, I feel bad for you. Sex is easy, even for a fatass king of nerds like me.... I'm not rich, talented, or good looking, but I still have had numerous (I don't like to brag about numbers, LOL) women willingly give up their pussy to me. I have even turned down sex on at least three occasions.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No fucking shit its suppose to be free Einstein.
> 
> But obviously there are people who don't get it freely.
> 
> ...


 
It dosn't matter what you post...

We will all know you are a homo...

You babysit for cash at 25...


----------



## troubador (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> This forum doesn't make up the entire population of Earth.



So leave IM and go try to find those people.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I believe you are gay.



You believe i'm gay because you started a gay thread?

Please someone help me to understand the logic of this notion


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> It dosn't matter what you post...
> 
> We will all know you are a homo...
> 
> You babysit for cash at 25...


 
Dumb people will believe what you believe. 
Misconceptions seem to comfort them.



troubador said:


> So leave IM and go try to find those people.


 
Why don't you leave you silly muthafucker?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You believe i'm gay because you started a gay thread?
> 
> Please someone help me to understand the logic of this notion


 
Explain to me what's gay about the thread, moron?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Seriously, if you think getting laid is that hard, I feel bad for you. Sex is easy, even for a fatass king of nerds like me.... I'm not rich, talented, or good looking, but I still have had numerous women willingly give up their pussy to me. I have even turned down sex on at least three occasions.


 
Good for you.




Canucklehead said:


> (I don't like to brag about numbers, LOL)


 
Why not, I know guys who do it all the time.

Just like you know guys who brag about lifts stats all the time.

Which I my opinion becomes very gay (and I don't mean happy) after awhile.

I am really not that interested in knowing how strong and muscular other men 
are and start worshipping them for that, but talking about hot women and what 
its like to bang them and things you can do with ther body is more riveting and 
a better testimate to true manhood.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Explain to me what's gay about the thread, moron?



Name calling will get you nowhere.

This thread is pretty gay because someone complains about silly things and goes through all the trouble to bash certain others and devote an entire new thread for the cause.

If I may say so myself, this thread is now *very* gay.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Name calling will get you nowhere.
> 
> This thread is pretty gay because someone complains about silly things and goes through all the trouble to bash certain others and devote an entire new thread for the cause.


 
I posed a legit question which isn't silly at all. Only a fool would believe otherwise.

I have seen far worse shit on here that has made me question the human psyche.



Silver_Back said:


> If I may say so myself, this thread is now *very* gay.


 
Only because YOU intervened, but it will recover and survive.


----------



## troubador (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Why don't you leave you silly muthafucker?



Seriously, why hang out where everyone hates you?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Dumb people will believe what you believe.
> Misconceptions seem to comfort them.
> 
> 
> ...


 

So you don't babysit for cash at 25?...

Yes or no?...


----------



## malk (Feb 2, 2012)

wheres the porn here?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

malk said:


> wheres the porn here?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

troubador said:


> Seriously, why hang out where everyone hates you?


 
I am not here for the haters, I am here for myself.

And no everyone does not hate me, you're an idiot. 




malk said:


> wheres the porn here?


 
Here's another for you sexually-deprived loner....







You're welcome. Who says I'm not a nice guy.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> So you don't babysit for cash at 25?...
> 
> Yes or no?...


 

^^^

Avoiding?...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> ^^^
> 
> Avoiding?...


 
What part of cash is cash don't you understand?

Yes I said I have babysat on side but its not my priority.

If can make additional $$$ then its all good, so long as I'm not:


1. Working in a sewer or landfill

2. Doing any homosexual activity

3. Killing innocent adults or any child

4. Dealing with animal droppings

5. Listening to people's mental problems (therapist)


----------



## Rednack (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So let's see if I can possibly make sense out of any this crap.
> 
> 
> Its okay for men to brag about squats, deadlifts, bench press numbers.
> ...


It's very difficult and costly for someone who's sooo cock crazed like yourself to keep enough jizzum flowing down your throat..It'd be alot cheaper on you to move to a goat farm..


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> It's very difficult and costly for someone who's sooo cock crazed like yourself to keep enough jizzum flowing down your throat..It'd be alot cheaper on you to move to a goat farm..


 
What you don't understand is how that wouldn't work for people who have
evolved beyond your level of what a human being is suppose to embody.

So keep your cow anal fucking and goat tit sucking endeavor to yourself.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> apparently when whores raise kids the kids think FREE sex is a big deal





Madmann said:


> Again you are not a man (I suppose) so why are you in this discussion??




I think she's had more experience with hot women than you


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm new to this site and have little weight with what I say but damn man for you to brag about sex on a site like this probably means you aren't getting any, when you are benching more then the women your "having sex" with, then brag..


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I think she's had more experience with hot women than you


 
Very could be a lesbian, but no first rate model would actually settle for that.


BTW instead of talking about hot women, apparently this is what "real men" do.....



ANIMALHAUS said:


> Same here, and I love his physique.


 


D-Lats said:


> Mine aswell. He looks AWESOME!! Ill be at the Arnold pro so the minute he wins ill let you all know lol!


 

Compliment and swoon over meatheads who compete in muscle pageants.


WHAT THE FUCK??

The fact most dimwits here can not see the faggotry in that is just beyond me.


----------



## troubador (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I am not here for the haters, I am here for myself.
> 
> And no everyone does not hate me, you're an idiot.



Who here doesn't hate eddie?


----------



## malk (Feb 2, 2012)

thank fvck its not male on male,i can wank in piece of mind.
cheers lads.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> well eddie if you weren't such a loser it wouldn't be so difficult and using rohypnol doesn't count, that's rape asshole.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I'm new to this site and have little weight with what I say but damn man for you to brag about sex on a site like this probably means you aren't getting any, when you are benching more then the women you having "sex" with brag..


 
Yeah I understand that a BBing site is more about telling other muscle men
how good they look and how strong they are is of the upmost importance.

Which is one reason why I do brag about having sex with hot women so I don't 
get caught up in all that gayness and give these dumbbell loving fatheads the
wrong idea that I actually care more about them then my beautiful ladies.

Trust me I do discuss exercise techniques and all that, but that is it.

I do not and will not compliment other men on their looks or strength.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Trust me I do discuss exercise techniques and all that, but that is it.



You're a lying piece of shit. Course we already knew that...


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 2, 2012)

troubador said:


> Who here doesn't hate eddie?



 I hate Eddie


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> You're a lying piece of shit. Course we already knew that...


 
There's a better of chance you knowing how to eat too much
then know anything about what I choose to do on this forum.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 2, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


>


 

Sorry that happened to your brother.

Imbeciles deserve what they get I suppose.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 2, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I'm new to this site and have little weight with what I say but damn man for you to brag about sex on a site like this probably means you aren't getting any, when you are benching more then the women your "having sex" with brag..


if you're a pussy just say so, don't beat around the bush like a closet queer like madmann..


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

hilarious OP....


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> if you're a pussy just say so, don't beat around the bush like a closet queer like madmann..



Copy that!


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So now you actaully have me confused with ExLe.
> 
> No question the real moron  has a name that rhymes with Flaphod.
> 
> ...



What are you blathering about?  The carbon monoxide building up in the basement again?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> My lack of a sex life is all fact.



We know.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *What part of cash is cash don't you understand?
> *
> Yes I said I have babysat on side but its not my priority.
> 
> ...



Is that why you suck that homeless dude's cock for $2?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

oh thats good..^^^


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> There's a better of chance you knowing how to eat too much
> then know anything about what I choose to do on this forum.



Anyone can see your post history in your profile dipshit. All you do is troll in this forum. You haven't posted a constructive thing since you showed up here under this screen name. Do you think we are as stupid as you?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Anyone can see your post history in your profile dipshit. All you do is troll in this forum. *You haven't posted a constructive thing since you showed up here under this screen name.* Do you think we are as stupid as you?



Or his 15 other usernames...


----------



## troubador (Feb 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Do you think we are as stupid as you?



Yes he does, he's that stupid.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 2, 2012)

Madmann, 97% of communication is non verbal and considering that you have such a low self esteem, it would show of by your body language and no woman would take you seriously.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> if you're a pussy just say so, don't beat around the bush like a closet queer like madmann..


 
ShreddedOatz ??? <-----> Really??????????


Its pretty obvious the guy is more of a queer than you Redbitch.




tommygunz said:


> Anyone can see your post history in your profile dipshit. All you do is troll in this forum. You haven't posted a constructive thing since you showed up here under this screen name. Do you think we are as stupid as you?


 
Actually I could never stoop to the level of ignorance shown by you others here.



Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann, 97% of communication is non verbal and considering that you have such a low self esteem, it would show of by your body language and no woman would take you seriously.


 

That's funny.


*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*
*HA HA HA HA !!!!*


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a re-post of some my beautiful conquests:




















Definitely Brag Worthy !!!!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA! i've seen those pics online....thats funny man


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ these are your "So-Called" models? These are your "Hooter" kids!


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just a re-post of some my beautiful conquests:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You are such a loser...

I checked the properties of the first 2 pics and they are from web cams...

You are a loser...

Maybe that's why you say "free sex"

You steal your moms credit card at night and get free web cam shows and jerk off in the basement...

And that last one is ugly...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! i've seen those pics online....thats funny man


 
No fucking shit Sherlock.

In a world dominated by Facebook, you're shocked people have pics online?


*WHAT A DUMBASS.*



GreenOx said:


> ^^ these are your "So-Called" models? These are your "Hooter" kids!


 
None of them are pro models, just average everyday working women.



ExLe said:


> You are such a loser...
> 
> You are a loser...


 
LOL @ you saying that twice in one post.

Fortunately I'm not related to you, so I'm disqualified from "loser" status.



ExLe said:


> And that last one is ugly...


 
Her face is partially covered under dim lighting.

You're such an idiot for trying to judge a shot like that.

The body is what your should be focused on you fag-magnet.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No fucking shit Sherlock.
> 
> In a world dominated by Facebook, you're shocked people have pics online?
> 
> ...


 

These are not pics posted online from facebook...

They are pics from web cam sites...

Stick to your copy paste imaginary conquest fag...

"Her face is partially covered from Dim light"... 

The bitch you pretend to fuck is ugly and you defend her by saying oh but the light was dim...

Bitches look better in dim light than bright light homo...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 3, 2012)

*virgin alert!*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2012)

eddie your completely full of shit and love the cock. deal with it and move on. 
You saying your not gay is like KOS saying he's not fat. Theres no truth to either of them statements.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

ExLe said:


> These are not pics posted online from facebook...
> 
> They are pics from web cam sites...
> 
> ...


 

You're epic jealousy can not bring me down fucktard.

Many heteros would kill to be with any of those ladies.

I don't see you posting any of your ex or current lovers.

Oh that's because they're incredibly hideous and a sore for sight eyes.



Call of Ktulu said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *virgin alert!*


 
We know CK. Its pretty obvious with you.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

ExLe said:


> These are not pics posted online from facebook...
> 
> They are pics from web cam sites...
> 
> ...



^^^this exactly....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're epic jealousy can not bring me down fucktard.
> 
> Many heteros would kill to be with any of those ladies.
> 
> ...




Says the person who just posted fake pictures. You have never touched a woman. You should work on your game because you have none.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> ^^^this exactly....


 
You are a bigger fool than I thought ......



Call of Ktulu said:


> Says the person who just posted fake pictures. You have never touched a woman. You should work on your game because you have none.


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

....Oopps I stand corrected, you have been outdone.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

first one Cam Girls Corner: Get Started

second one Pretty teens bedroom private pics

third one Rachybabyx! « FRONT Forum

apparently jerking your gerkin to a pic online makes her a "conquest" now


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

I knew I saw them somewhere.....thats so fuckin funny!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

btw the third girl is stunning. i like that she is not typical.


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2012)

Its all a lie now lmfao,all them negz,from all the suckers.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)

HAHA

Maddmans rep bars look like a lightsaber LOL... * Vrooooooooom * * Vroom *

What an asshole


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> apparently jerking your gerkin to a pic online makes her a "conquest" now


Geezz your stupidity is truly limitless.

I have already fucked those women!

What in the hell is wrong with you? You can't read or comprehend now?




Little Wing said:


> btw the third girl is stunning. i like that she is not typical.


 

She would not like you however, trust me on that!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

malk said:


> Its all a lie now lmfao,all them negz,from all the suckers.


 
You being better than me is the only lie.



cumhandjobs said:


> HAHA
> 
> Maddmans rep bars look like a lightsaber LOL... * Vrooooooooom * * Vroom *
> 
> What an asshole


 
Me an asshole, while you bring up lightsabers ??


Self-ownage at its best, thanks for doing the work for me, coolhandjobs!

ROFLMFAO @ comic con geeks like you knowing anything about real women.


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2012)

retard of the week bro...thats you bro;-)


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

malk said:


> retard of the week bro...thats you bro;-)


 
Never confuse me for your relatives who claim that dishonor 52 weeks a yr.

Now go jackoff to porno images of women you could never be with, cretin.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I have already fucked those women!









sure you have eddie. this and a pic you printed out is not a real experience, it's a delusion.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Never confuse me for your relatives who claim that dishonor 52 weeks a yr.
> 
> Now go jackoff to porno images of women you could never be with, cretin.


 kettle...pot


----------



## troubador (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> apparently jerking your gerkin to a pic online makes her a "conquest" now



Even when he's been caught he keeps up the persona. I can't figure it out. Do you think he's serious or is he just putting us on??


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sure you have eddie. this and a pic you printed out is not a real experience, it's a delusion.


 
Hey didn't I tell you before my name wasn't eddie?

What's hard to understand about that huh Peggy?

Guess I'll make up names for you for now on since your too stupid 
and childish to allow common sense to register in your tiny mind.




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> kettle...pot


 
You're out of line Sandwich King.

No kettles here Mr. Food Vortex.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

troubador said:


> Even when he's been caught he keeps up the persona. I can't figure it out. Do you think he's serious or is he just putting us on??


 
No reason to lie about my lifestyle. I gain nothing from it especially here.

My goal is to keep faggots from misunderstanding and coming on to me.

Gross.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

eddie, i'm going to track down the third girl and give her a link to this thread. we'll see what she has to say once she finds out she is one of the women you fuck and then discard when they can no longer please you sexually.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Newsflash Peggy, my one night stands nor my girlfriend knows anyone named "eddie".

And only my current girlfriend knows that I am a member of this particular board.

Its been 2 years now since I was with the ladies I posted in this thread.

Obviously that was before I joined here.  A fool like you will never understand.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

and only a virgin retard would be stupid enough to think he'd get away with going on a forum his girlfriend knows he's on and bragging about fucking other women.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and only a virgin retard would be stupid enough to think he'd get away with going on a forum his girlfriend knows he's on and bragging about fucking other women.


^^^exactly...


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sure you have eddie. this and a pic you printed out is not a real experience, it's a delusion.


Last I heard, even his pocket pussy turned him down.


Poor eddie.....


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my....cellardoor=4; madmann=0.........


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Its been 2 years now since I was with the ladies I posted in this thread.



You kill me. 2 years ago those girls you call women would have probably been 15 or 16 years old.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> You kill me. 2 years ago those girls you call women would have probably been 15 or 16 years old.




No shit


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)

Maddfag, you couldn't get laid in a nickel whore house with a pocket full of quarters... ouch son !


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

should be interesting especially with the title of the thread being real men don't brag. she's a moderator there so i'm sure she will see the message.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> should be interesting especially with the title of the thread being real men don't brag. she's a moderator there so i'm sure she will see the message.



^^^this is going to be AWESOME!





see what i did there...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

troubador said:


> Even when he's been caught he keeps up the persona. I can't figure it out. Do you think he's serious or is he just putting us on??



i honestly think he is seriously mentally ill. on some level he believes he *could* do this stuff if his circumstances were different and he *desperately* seeks validation through trying to make others believe he has.


----------



## troubador (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i honestly think he is seriously mentally ill. on some level he believes he *could* do this stuff if his circumstances were different and he *desperately* seeks validation through trying to make others believe he has.



You're probably right. As hard as it is to believe he's serious, I guess it's harder to believe he waste that much time putting on an act. His therapist probably needs counseling after his sessions so she doesn't commit suicide herself.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and only a virgin retard would be stupid enough to think he'd get away with going on a forum his girlfriend knows he's on and bragging about fucking other women.


 
You don't know my girlfriend and the relationship we have, Piggy.



ShreddedOatz said:


> Oh my....cellardoor=4; madmann=0.........


 
Its not good to be more stupid than shredded.



GreenOx said:


> You kill me. 2 years ago those girls you call women would have probably been 15 or 16 years old.


 
Wrong asswipe.



coolhandjames said:


> Maddfag, you couldn't get laid in a nickel whore house with a pocket full of quarters... ouch son !


 
Your frequent handjob services to your own penis don't count as a sex life fucktard.

You're lucky women are desperate enough for $$$ to give themselves up for a trog like you at least once! 

And even then you have to settle for tattered crack whores who barely get one slob to pay their rent and cigarette fees. 



Little Wing said:


> i honestly think he is seriously mentally ill. on some level he believes he *could* do this stuff if his circumstances were different and he *desperately* seeks validation through trying to make others believe he has.


 

I said before your insane assumptions don't carry any weight with me!

People that matter in my life know me better than you ever will Piggy.

You will never be nothing more than a nagging clueless hag.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

troubador said:


> You're probably right. As hard as it is to believe he's serious, I guess it's harder to believe he waste that much time putting on an act.


 
Its not hard for me to believe you're still an idiot.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2012)

girl number 3 
Location  north ayrshire, scotland.

so Eddie... do you fly to Scotland to get laid when you save up enough from your pedophilic babysitting gigs? it's a long fucking way there from Houston, Texas. 

and yes i do know the relationship you have with your "girlfriend" it's the same one every deluded fucking loser has with his hand.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually, Madmann hangs out with Gary Glitter.  Gary just hammers Madmann's ass like it owes him money and called his mom a bad name.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> girl number 3
> Location north ayrshire, scotland.
> 
> so Eddie... do you fly to Scotland to get laid when you save up enough from your pedophilic babysitting gigs? it's a long fucking way there from Houston, Texas.
> ...


 
So much ignorance within you and its taking a toll on my patience.

Why do you care about what I'm doing, why are you in this discussion?

This thread was about getting feedback from other men, not you.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So much ignorance within you and its taking a toll on my patience.
> 
> Why do you care about what I'm doing, why are you in this discussion?
> 
> This thread was about getting feedback from other men, not you.



Your exactly right madman this thread is for feedback not making up bullshit...don't be mad you got called out on it


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

ShreddedOaf said:


> Your exactly right madman this thread is for feedback not making up bullshit...don't be mad you got called out on it


 

I never made up a goddamn thing you puny arm, no chest having bonehead.

I don't expect prima donna, nancy boys like you to relate to such a topic.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I never made up a goddamn thing you puny arm, no chest having bonehead.
> 
> I don't expect prima donna, nancy boys like you to relate to such a topic.



You're a virgin and a faggot.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I never made up a goddamn thing you puny arm, no chest having bonehead.
> 
> I don't expect prima donna, nancy boys like you to relate to such a topic.



Words,words,words, madman until you have proven a single thing you say that's all they are; meaningless empty words with no significance. Do u even lift bro?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So much ignorance within you and its taking a toll on my patience.
> 
> Why do you care about what I'm doing, why are you in this discussion?
> 
> This thread was about getting feedback from other men, not you.



Maddman... the turd that won't flush


----------



## lostsoul (Feb 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I never made up a goddamn thing you puny arm, no chest having bonehead.
> 
> I don't expect prima donna, nancy boys like you to relate to such a topic.



your not here to compliment a man on his physique, but you sure check him out enough to know his weakness's. Your a faggot trolling around jerking your mini-me to all the BB pics. the anger is just you trying to come, but with ED its impossible. Its ok eddie aka madmann, aka PIMP DADDY MACK of web cam girls. ITs ok, just lie down and tell us what your daddy did to you.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Words,words,words, madman until you have proven a single thing you say that's all they are; meaningless empty words with no significance. Do u even lift bro?


 
I proved myself a long time ago.

You're just too dimwitted to realize it.



coolhandjames said:


> Maddman... the turd that won't flush


 
Keep your constipation and toilet problems to yourself.



lostsoul said:


> your not here to compliment a man on his physique, but you sure check him out enough to know his weakness's. .


 
The weaknesses of that cunt are right there in his avatar.

Not that hard to miss, unless you're a complete moron.

I won't address the other pointless bullshit you're spewing.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann the only thing you have proven is your a complete idiot...good luck with your "douchebag in 2012 goals" cause your far exceeding them


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Madmann the only thing you have proven is your a complete idiot...good luck with your "douchebag in 2012 goals" cause your far exceeding them


 
Good luck with your uphill struggle to make something out of your pathetic build.

Mircales don't happen often, but the stars just might align for you in about 5 years.

Good-for-nothing piece of shit with the competence of a fucking remedial mall cop.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 6, 2012)

Right on...post a pic of your "amazing body" then talk, alright Madmann have a wonderful day. Good talk


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Words,words,words, madman until you have proven a single thing you say that's all they are; meaningless empty words with no significance. Do u even lift bro?


Yeah Bro he lifts. Every time he gets out of his sofa he has to lift his fat ass


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

troubador said:


> You're probably right. As hard as it is to believe he's serious, I guess it's harder to believe he waste that much time putting on an act. His therapist probably needs counseling after his sessions so she doesn't commit suicide herself.


 How can a blow up doll commit suicide?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> How can a blow up doll commit suicide?


 

He doesn't have a blow up doll anymore...

He popped it years ago and tried to patch it with tape unsuccessfully...

Now he just stuffs his gimp costume with his dirty clothes off the floor and props the gimp on a chair...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> He doesn't have a blow up doll anymore...
> 
> He popped it years ago and tried to patch it with tape unsuccessfully...
> 
> Now he just stuffs his gimp costume with his dirty clothes off the floor and props the gimp on a chair...


 Haha. That needle dick bastard popped another one?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Haha. That needle dick bastard popped another one?


 

His needle dick wasn't the culprit...

He was blowing the dude dolls cock and his braces snagged on the balls...









He was sad...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

ExLe said:


> His needle dick wasn't the culprit...
> 
> He was blowing the dude dolls cock and his braces snagged on the balls...
> 
> ...


 God dam man. That so good i dont even know what to say now


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> God dam man. That so good i dont even know what to say now


 



No need to say anything brotha...

Just enjoy...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Yeah Bro he lifts. Every time he gets out of his sofa he has to lift his fat ass


 
Umm, who the fuck is this ^^^ wretched little rodent??

And what slimmy sewer drain did it crawl out of today??

GET LOST you foul bitch, I have no time for shithole escapees.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ...



all you do is go around anything goes sticking your tongue in everyone's ass and complaining that you taste shit. why don't you take your tongue out of our asses n fuck off?


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 8, 2012)

Eddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddieeddie


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So much ignorance within you and its taking a toll on my patience.
> 
> Why do you care about what I'm doing, why are you in this discussion?
> 
> This thread was about getting feedback from other men, not you.




Little Wing busted your ass again you fat sweaty AIDS infested basement dwelling pile of shit.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Umm, who the fuck is this ^^^ wretched little rodent??
> 
> And what slimmy sewer drain did it crawl out of today??
> 
> GET LOST you foul bitch, I have no time for shithole escapees.



He crawled out of your mom's spermy snatch after his safety line snapped and he fell in.  Took him two days to get out.  He's getting an award for rescuing three other guys that fell in last week and couldn't find their way out.  He helped hotwire a Buick and they all drove out to safety.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie



Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> all you do is go around anything goes sticking your tongue in everyone's ass and complaining that you taste shit. why don't you take your tongue out of our asses n fuck off?


 
If my tongue was in anyone's ass I would be dead of severe gagging.



Big Pimpin said:


> Little Wing busted your ass again you fat sweaty AIDS infested basement dwelling pile of shit.


 
Little Wing did what, she fingered your mom's anus on her vacation you sponsored?

WOW, too bad for your luck, and hers Big Pussy. No wonder you're so volitile.



Zaphod said:


> He crawled out of your mom's spermy snatch after his safety line snapped and he fell in. Took him two days to get out. He's getting an award for rescuing three other guys that fell in last week and couldn't find their way out. He helped hotwire a Buick and they all drove out to safety.


 
He must be your brother, cause he reeks of insignificance just like you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Little Wing did what, she fingered your mom's anus on her vacation you sponsored?
> 
> WOW, too bad for your luck, and hers Big Pussy. No wonder you're so volitile.




Volitile?  WTF is that you uneducated nigger raped pile of shit?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Volitile? WTF is that you uneducated nigger raped pile of shit?


 
Uneducated? 

Hardly, you deranged, malcontent waste of consummation.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Umm, who the fuck is this ^^^ wretched little rodent??
> 
> And what slimmy sewer drain did it crawl out of today??
> 
> GET LOST you foul bitch, I have no time for shithole escapees.


Alright listen up you fucking troll. This wretched little rodent is more of a man than your sloppy ass will ever be. You need to quit peeking through your moms keyhole because that slimey sewer drain you thought you saw me crawling out of was your moms gaping vagina. God that bitch is stretched out to the point that I am going to take people down their for a cave adventure. And I may be a shithole escapee but at least not half the world regrets me being born like this one piece of shit i know. And yes in case you arent smart enough to figure it out that piece of shit is you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

madmann said:


> uneducated?
> 
> Hardly, you deranged, malcontent waste of consummation.


 
so why do you use words incorrectly constantly


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so why do you use words incorrectly constantly



Because he's just a dumb asshole.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Uneducated?
> 
> Hardly, you deranged, malcontent waste of consummation.


 Hey bitch boy I was just going to let you know that if you decide to use big words to make yourself look educated make sure you use spell check to make sure you spelled those big words right and know the definition you inebriated ape


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 8, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Alright listen up you fucking troll. This wretched little rodent is more of a man than your sloppy ass will ever be. You need to quit peeking through your moms keyhole because that slimey sewer drain you thought you saw me crawling out of was your moms gaping vagina. God that bitch is stretched out to the point that I am going to take people down their for a cave adventure. And I may be a shithole escapee but at least not half the world regrets me being born like this one piece of shit i know. And yes in case you arent smart enough to figure it out that piece of shit is you


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 8, 2012)

Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie, you're a virgin...


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie





Call of Ktulu said:


> Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie, you're a virgin...



Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie you really suck


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2012)

Madmann said:


> If my tongue was in anyone's ass I would be dead of severe gagging.



well then thank god you're gay because a little squeamish pussy like you could never rock a girls world like a real man that's not scared of a woman's ass can.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 8, 2012)

mmm delicious


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Alright listen up you fucking troll. This wretched little rodent is more of a man than your sloppy ass will ever be.


 
*HA HA HA HA HA HA*


*HA HA HA HA HA HA*

*HA HA HA HA HA HA*


*HA HA HA HA HA HA*

*HA HA HA HA HA HA*

*HA HA HA HA HA HA*

*HA HA HA HA HA HA*



All that needs to be said to that bullshit.






BigBamaBen said:


> And I may be a shithole escapee but at least not half the world regrets me being born like this one piece of shit i know. And yes in case you arent smart enough to figure it out that piece of shit is you


 
No I could never be dumb enough to think its me.

Your father fits that title more than I ever could, varmint.

Actually the entire world would regret if they knew who the fucker was.



Little Wing said:


> well then thank god you're gay because a little squeamish pussy like you could never rock a girls world like a real man that's not scared of a woman's ass can.


 
You believing I'm gay makes you even more unintelligent than the foolish believers in a god.

However you should be thankful I have no interest in meeting a screwball hag like yourself.

It would not end well for you, guaranteed.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll give you props Madmann on your threads going 5 pages but I still hate you!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I'll give you props Madmann on your threads going 5 pages but I still hate you!


 
And when you achieve the same, maybe your words will matter to me.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *HA HA HA HA HA HA*
> 
> 
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA*
> ...


 Lol cool story Bro. Do you really want to have a poll on how many people want to kill your mom for giving birth to a piece of shit like you? Oh wait you were already voted the most hated member so do you think you can handle winning the worlds biggest regret? And who the fuck are you to pass judgement on someone? Seriously you post fake pics of girls that you have been with and just because you jack off to a picture of them and lay it beside you in your bed doesn't mean you've been with them you fuck. And just so you know the pic of your "girlfriend" is hilarious because as we speak she is probably getting her head rammed into a headboard by her real boyfriend you prick. How come it took you so long to respond? Did your mom put you on internet restriction again in hopes that you quit playing world of warcraft? You my friend are probably an acne infested 14 year old with braces that doesnt have any friends and is on IM just to talk to someone. I'd ask you to try posting a different pic of your girlfriend but i guess i won't make you run through google images to try finding another girl that looks like her. or just post a pic with her holding a piece of paper with your username on it. Fucking thundercunt


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

Well won't be expecting a reply from madmann for a while. Hes a little mad at his mother.Greatest freak out ever (ORIGINAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Lol cool story Bro. Do you really want to have a poll on how many people want to kill your mom for giving birth to a piece of shit like you? Oh wait you were already voted the most hated member so do you think you can handle winning the worlds biggest regret? And who the fuck are you to pass judgement on someone? Seriously you post fake pics of girls that you have been with and just because you jack off to a picture of them and lay it beside you in your bed doesn't mean you've been with them you fuck. And just so you know the pic of your "girlfriend" is hilarious because as we speak she is probably getting her head rammed into a headboard by her real boyfriend you prick. How come it took you so long to respond? Did your mom put you on internet restriction again in hopes that you quit playing world of warcraft? You my friend are probably an acne infested 14 year old with braces that doesnt have any friends and is on IM just to talk to someone. I'd ask you to try posting a different pic of your girlfriend but i guess i won't make you run through google images to try finding another girl that looks like her. or just post a pic with her holding a piece of paper with your username on it. Fucking thundercunt


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 9, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I'll give you props Madmann on your threads going 5 pages but I still hate you!





Madmann said:


> And when you achieve the same, maybe your words will matter to me.




Neither one of you dumbasses have been here that long either


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 9, 2012)

Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie
Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie
Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie  Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,*Faggot*,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Faggot,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Faggot,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,*Faggot*,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,*Faggot*,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie,Eddie...theres a few more can you find them....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 9, 2012)

did someone say eddie?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^ i'm following Madmann posts burning time til STAR WARS opens at 12 am

VMMMMMMMMM

VMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

da na na na, na, nana na naaaa na nana na naaaa na, nana na naaaaaa <---star wars theme


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Lol cool story Bro. Do you really want to have a poll on how many people want to kill your mom for giving birth to a piece of shit like you? Oh wait you were already voted the most hated member so do you think you can handle winning the worlds biggest regret? And who the fuck are you to pass judgement on someone? Seriously you post fake pics of girls that you have been with and just because you jack off to a picture of them and lay it beside you in your bed doesn't mean you've been with them you fuck. And just so you know the pic of your "girlfriend" is hilarious because as we speak she is probably getting her head rammed into a headboard by her real boyfriend you prick. How come it took you so long to respond? Did your mom put you on internet restriction again in hopes that you quit playing world of warcraft? You my friend are probably an acne infested 14 year old with braces that doesnt have any friends and is on IM just to talk to someone. I'd ask you to try posting a different pic of your girlfriend but i guess i won't make you run through google images to try finding another girl that looks like her. or just post a pic with her holding a piece of paper with your username on it. Fucking thundercunt


 
^^^^^

*This wasteland dust-monkey embraces his role as a dumbass quite well.*


*A great representative of the entire state of 'Bama and all of its 2 "skyscapers.*


*HA HA HA HA HA HA*

*HA HA HA HA HA HA.*



strongrunbox said:


> Neither one of you dumbasses have been here that long either


 
And who the fuck are you ??? Why should you matter to me??

Nevermind don't answer because I don't care either way.



ShittyOatz said:


> nothing of value.....


 
ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz .ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz .ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz...toilet destroyer.



Your avatar is a lofty improvement assclown.

Guessing its the finger you wish were up your rectum.




Big Pussy said:


> ......


 

Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy 
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy
Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy Big Pussy


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz .ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz .ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz ShittyOatz...toilet destroyer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mutha fucka....you got endless comebacks don't ya little bastard...I'll fuck you in your lil rectum.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 9, 2012)

MadmannnnadaM <------ look at that huh mirror image.

The longest word you can write on the top row of a typewriter is in fact the word typewriter.

i'll be waiting madmann for you to tell me how gay i am and to fuck myself


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> *This wasteland dust-monkey embraces his role as a dumbass quite well.*
> 
> ...


Hmmm thats an even better story buddy. God dam your stories keep getting better and better. Do you think you offend me when you talk about Alabama? I'm not even from Alabama nor am I even from the United States or any English speaking country. So how does it feel that a foreigner has a better grasp on the english language than you? So how does that feel dumbass? And Madmann do you really think you have room to talk? The way you talk I honestly believe you are a grade a piece of white trailer trash. Since you mentioned Alabama according to you I should know all about trailer trash then and I am happy to inform you that I have talked to 12 year olds in trailer parks and have had a more intelligent conversation with them than i do with you. You say my opinion doesn't matter but i know deep down you are crying about my opinion because you are taking time out of your miserable existence to respond to it. Furthermore, do you honestly believe you have a better avatar? Why you are quite crafty with your beer illustration there since that would be a manly thing to do right... Haha you crack me up so are you a girl or a 14 year old boy trying to pass off as a grown man with your "Manly" avatar? Oh and by the way before i forget you shouldn't kid yourself that anyone on here likes you we just keep you around to make ourselves feel better on a bad day just to see how horrible it could be and quite honestly some of us want to keep you around just to have a bitch available 24/7 to fuck with.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> You mutha fucka....you got endless comebacks don't ya little bastard...I'll fuck you in your lil rectum.


You think its little? You must not have watched the link i posted on here... He was able to fit a remote in it fairly quickly


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> You mutha fucka....you got endless comebacks don't ya little bastard...I'll fuck you in your lil rectum.


 
Its so easy to ruffle your feathers little prissy boy.



coolhandjames said:


> MadmannnnadaM <------ look at that huh mirror image.
> 
> The longest word you can write on the top row of a typewriter is in fact the word typewriter.
> 
> i'll be waiting madmann for you to tell me how gay i am and to fuck myself


 
Keep waiting because you're still irrelevant.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Hmmm thats an even better story buddy. God dam your stories keep getting better and better. Do you think you offend me when you talk about Alabama? I'm not even from Alabama nor am I even from the United States or any English speaking country. So how does it feel that a foreigner has a better grasp on the english language than you? So how does that feel dumbass? And Madmann do you really think you have room to talk? The way you talk I honestly believe you are a grade a piece of white trailer trash. Since you mentioned Alabama according to you I should know all about trailer trash then and I am happy to inform you that I have talked to 12 year olds in trailer parks and have had a more intelligent conversation with them than i do with you. You say my opinion doesn't matter but i know deep down you are crying about my opinion because you are taking time out of your miserable existence to respond to it. Furthermore, do you honestly believe you have a better avatar? Why you are quite crafty with your beer illustration there since that would be a manly thing to do right... Haha you crack me up so are you a girl or a 14 year old boy trying to pass off as a grown man with your "Manly" avatar? Oh and by the way before i forget you shouldn't kid yourself that anyone on here likes you we just keep you around to make ourselves feel better on a bad day just to see how horrible it could be and quite honestly some of us want to keep you around just to have a bitch available 24/7 to fuck with.


 
*^^^^^*

*And the foreign monkey with no avatar continues to dance on command.*




Its astonishing you need to post so much just to say so very little.

If you try to keep your nescience at a minimum I may have the time
to actually tolerate some of the asinine drivel that seeps from your
cranium to your fingers and unfortunately to the defenseless keyboard.


Until then, it would be for the best if you stop bitching to such a high degree.

Becoming far worse than Little Wing and Big Pimpin combined is not something you 
want on your resume. Just end up making an epic fool of yourself in the long run.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 9, 2012)

Madmann is a virgin.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Its so easy to ruffle your feathers little prissy boy.



we need to wash your dirty lil mouth out!


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 9, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *^^^^^*
> 
> *And the foreign monkey with no avatar continues to dance on command.*
> 
> ...


Oh I am sorry. I was going to put up an avatar that is totally original like an illustrated beer but then I realized that it would be really fucking gay to do it. Like I said you have less grasp of the english language than a foreigner. I'm glad to know that my saliva annoys you? I don't know how else to answer something that stupid. Also you do realize that the cranium is the skull as in the fucking bone. I don't know anyone that thinks with their bones but obviously you think with your head up your ass. And I abuse my keyboard? You shoot your money shot on yours every time you talk to little wing, see a picture of her, think about her, or creep on her profile which is around say 15 hours a day. And I could become 10 times worse than them combined and still not be hated as you so fuck off twat

You say i'm a monkey that dances on command yet you say my opinion doesn't matter but you answer me promptly like a good bitch. So you are dancing on my command.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

Three guys go to see a witch doctor about their problems.

One has a smoking problem, one is an alcholic and one is a gay man named *madmann* but they want to change.

The docter puts a curse on them that if any of them indulge their habits again they will die.

Two days later the alcoholic dies because he gave in and had to drink.

The next day the gay guy named *madmann* and the smoker are walking down the street together. The smoker sees a cigarette lying on the ground and stops to stare at it.

The gay *madmann* looked at him and said "if you bend over and pick that up we are both fucked"


----------



## Madmann (Feb 10, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> we need to wash your dirty lil mouth out!


 
How long have you subsribed to "gay bars"??

Are you a highly paid spokesman as well?



ShreddedOatz said:


> Three guys go to see a witch doctor about their problems.
> 
> One has a smoking problem, one is an alcholic and one is a gay man named *madmann* but they want to change.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, dude that's a New York Time's Best Seller story there.

Though its much more likely a women becoming U.S. president.



BigBamaBen said:


> Oh I am sorry. I was going to put up an avatar that is totally original like an illustrated beer but then I realized that it would be really fucking gay to do it. Like I said you have less grasp of the english language than a foreigner. I'm glad to know that my saliva annoys you? I don't know how else to answer something that stupid. Also you do realize that the cranium is the skull as in the fucking bone. I don't know anyone that thinks with their bones but obviously you think with your head up your ass. And I abuse my keyboard? You shoot your money shot on yours every time you talk to little wing, see a picture of her, think about her, or creep on her profile which is around say 15 hours a day. And I could become 10 times worse than them combined and still not be hated as you so fuck off twat
> 
> You say i'm a monkey that dances on command yet you say my opinion doesn't matter but you answer me promptly like a good bitch. So you are dancing on my command.


 
*Umm, I don't know the proper response to such long-winded stupidity.*


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> How long have you subsribed to "gay bars"??
> 
> Are you a highly paid spokesman as well?
> 
> ...



You're a virgin.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> How long have you subsribed to "gay bars"??
> 
> Are you a highly paid spokesman as well?
> 
> ...


 Maybe if you weren't an inbred piece of shit you would be able to understand the complexity of a complete thought


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Maybe if you weren't an inbred piece of shit you would be able to understand the complexity of a complete thought


 
Umm, the simple nature of your ignorance is far from complex.

You're just a run-of-the-mill moron that I've deal with many times.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 11, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're a virgin.



I'm gonna have to go with COK on this one.... hey your initials sound like cock, sorta


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Umm, the simple nature of your ignorance is far from complex.
> 
> You're just a run-of-the-mill moron that I've deal with many times.


Well since i'm such a run of the mill moron and ignorant I at least know you don't need hyphens in that statement. Second off I love your fucking sentence structure dumbass. That I have deal with many times? HAHA think you mean I have dealt with not deal. Get a life inbred and then go back to school as this foreigner has educated you and corrected you many times. Who looks ignorant now? So hot shot let me ask you something about your "house". Single or Double Wide? 

Don't take shit so hard man it's not a cock


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> So hot shot let me ask you something about your "house". Single or Double Wide?



You should ask your inbred mom she has deal with my double wide cock many times.





>> C U S T O M <<

Hey its not my fault your posts are unfunny, uninteresting, and unostentatious.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^^ hahahahaha


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmm this is a very interesting topic. Thoughts are all over the place too! I love threads that make people pick a side.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> You should ask your inbred mom she has deal with my double wide cock many times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite cute. Eddie has got another account. Haha my mom is turning 72 in a couple months glad to know you still have no taste in women but you know we all forgive you because we remember what it was like at age 14 and no possibility of getting laid. ONCE AGAIN BRO CHECK YOUR SENTENCE STRUCTURE. You sound like a retard combining present and past tense in the same fucking sentence. So i have pretty much established you're from India "Eddie" but tell us what kind of job you have Abdullah. Telemarketing? Or the midnight shift at the local 7/11? Like I said before bro, you don't bother me and you talking about my mom doesn't bother me either because you, my Indian friend, won't say shit to my face. But if you decide to grow some nuts and want to say it to my face just come up to your moms room. Come at me Abdullah


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Umm, the simple nature of your ignorance is far from complex.
> 
> You're just a run-of-the-mill moron that I've deal with many times.


Good god you fucking monkey. You dance to all my commands. I make fun of your avatar a couple posts.ago and you changed your avatar for me. COOL TRICK BRO... Haha and your new avatar is even better. Does this resemble and prove you are  a true E warrior?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Quite cute. Eddie has got another account. Haha my mom is turning 72 in a couple months glad to know you still have no taste in women but you know we all forgive you because we remember what it was like at age 14 and no possibility of getting laid.


 
Your father had the problem, not me.

And one fucking account is all I have or need.



BigBamaBen said:


> Does this resemble and prove you are a true E warrior?


 
And why the fuck are you responding twice to post #190?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Good god you fucking monkey. You dance to all my commands. I make fun of your avatar a couple posts.ago and you changed your avatar for me. COOL TRICK BRO... Haha and your new avatar is even better. Does this resemble and prove you are  a true E warrior?




Poor uneducated gimp faggots are easy to manipulate.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Poor uneducated gimp faggots are easy to manipulate.


 
I heard your mother had that on his mind, upon first glance at your mother(aka 2nd father).


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I heard your mother had that on his mind, upon first glance at your mother(aka 2nd father).




Wow, what an unoriginal thought from a poor uneducated fat sweaty basement dwelling gimp.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Wow, what an unoriginal thought from a poor uneducated fat sweaty basement dwelling gimp.


 
Got anymore lame trips in mind to sponsor for your pitiful mommy??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Got anymore lame trips in mind to sponsor for your pitiful mommy??




I don't but my dad is taking her to Hawaii for 2 weeks in May.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

*LOL @ her running out of use for your cheap ass...*



Big Pimpin said:


> I don't but my dad is taking her to Hawaii for 2 weeks in May.


 
Too bad for those islands, having those human storms roll through in 2 weeks.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 13, 2012)

How do you know if your gay?

I'm been having certain thoughts lately.

I mean I hate faggots and nature but is it gay if two guys just dry hump each other and make out?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 13, 2012)

Madnann said:


> How do you know if your gay?
> 
> I'm been having certain thoughts lately.
> 
> I mean I hate faggots and nature but is it gay if two guys just dry hump each other and make out?


 Wow you dumbfuck. Learn to spell. Reading your posts is worse than spell checking my 5 year old daughter


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Madnann said:


> How do you know if your gay?
> 
> I'm been having certain thoughts lately.
> 
> I mean I hate faggots and nature but is it gay if two guys just dry hump each other and make out?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


>




^^^This is the way Eddie the faggot views himself as a 'trained killer'.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> ^^^This is the way Eddie the faggot views himself as a 'trained killer'.



I think he uses trained killer as a slang term. You know as in he kills his moms asshole every night. Any input Eddie?


----------

